# keeping your toes warm



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2004)

what do all of yall use to keep your feet warm? do you know of a type of boot or sock? i have insulated socks from bass pro and rocky boots but my toes freeze if its even under 40.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 16, 2004)

My daughter and I started using the Toe Warmer packs
http://www.grabberwarmers.com/toewarmer.htm
 I was very sceptical but soon found out they work,, and work good. They helped keep my daught on stand longer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2004)

I use Rocky Buckstalker 1000 gram insulated full rubber boots and a single pair of wool socks.  Toes stay toasty.  Have used this combo for 2 years w/o one cold morning.  The boots fit loose on the foot but have ankle fit so they are good for walking.

Before that I wore Rocky 1000 gram lace ups but always kept them unlaced when on stand.  That worked well also.

Jim


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 16, 2004)

I bought some of those foot blankets a few years ago.  If it's cold, I take my boots off and stick my feet in the foot blankets.  If it's really cold, I put a hand warmer packet in the blanket.  I have not suffered from cold feet since using this method and in fact, my feet stay nice and warm.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Think I'm Gonna Have To Get Me Some Of Them Boot Blankets. Anywhere Yall Know Of That's Got Em For Cheaper Than $50 Like They Are On The Website?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 16, 2004)

I used the boot blankets for years and they do work...also Arctic Sheild came out with a thinner, lighter weight version that works just as well if you don't want to take your boots off.."retain" technology or something like that.. thy're better for packing in places too..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 16, 2004)

You might be right...I've only used mine last and this year...I'll let all know if they start to "desinegrate"...Had 17 degrees up here in VA this morn...Saturday will be the next time I break em out....


----------



## marknga (Dec 16, 2004)

Something I started using a couple of years ago are the "boot liners". They look like a real thin pair of socks, actually they are nylon (yeah I can hear the giggles now) but I swear I can put on the boot liners then a pair of wool socks and my feet stay warm. If it is real cold (like zero degrees in Wyoming and 10" of snow) I wear 2 pairs of socks. They wick away the moisture and I swear by em, you can find them at Wally World for $1.97 a pair.
Of course make sure your boots are big enough to allow a cushion of air around your foot.

Mark


----------



## frankwright (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a pair of 1200 Gram Insulated boots. I wear a wicking liner sock and a good wool sock over it. If it gets around 32 degrees and I am sitting in a stand my toes will get cold.

The chemical toe warmers are the answer for me also. Last week I fished all day in 34 degree to 45 degree temps with wool socks and tennis shoes with a heat pack under my toes in each shoe and to be honest,once or twice my toes almost got too warm.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2004)

Seems like ya'll sure are trying hard to keep your toes warm....look at my post again, 2nd reply, no cold toes and no electric blankets or sleeping bags wrapped around my toes

Jim


----------



## dave (Dec 18, 2004)

*Toasty-Toes*

from Wal-Mart. Works every time.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 18, 2004)

It was cold this morning and I stuck a toe warmer to the bottom of each sock. My toes stayed nice and warm.
Also,to keep your feer warm keep your head warm. A good wool or insulated hat will make a world of difference. Add a warm face mask if it is really cold.


----------

